# BBC Sherlock



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

Flatliner said:


> Hrm.. Fe dominant for John. I could see it in the original series, while in BBC Sherlock he looks more like an Si dominant through his introversion and engagement through experience. It seems like every time he wants to stop Sherlock from doing something it's because experience has taught him x would be more helpful, but inferior Ne and secondary Fe contribute to a secret love of adventure..
> 
> ..as does what I'd consider his typing at 6. I don't see John as having the need to fill others' needs to gain their love, I see John as more motivated/driven by his fears in the way of a type 6. He shows his courage by going to war, in the preference for danger, and so forth - and so I might even say he is counterphobic, or has a significant component of counterphobia to him. I'm undecided on his wing because I see him as more w7 in behavior but w5 in the way his intellect is pointed, an experience-gatherer so he can act in the event of emergency. 2 fix, on the other hand, I'd give him.


My bad, I meant Fe as a dominant judging process -- I do believe John is an ISFJ, 6w7.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

StephMC said:


> My bad, I meant Fe as a dominant judging process -- I do believe John is an ISFJ, 6w7.


Ah, I see. Cool beans.


----------



## Linda96 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mmmm, I don't think that John is a 6. There is no way that he could be a 6 and stand to be friends with Sherlock Holmes, a man who constantly insults and belittles people without even realizing it. Especially since John started out unhealthy (obvious because he's so unhappy. He's visiting a psychiatrist for goodness sake). No, sixes suffer from low self-esteem and especially 6w7s are reactive and easily insulted. He has to be a type that is distanced enough from personal feelings that he doesn't take offense to Sherlock's comments, and he's easygoing enough to let things slide. I think that John's a 1w9. He can be pretty stiff, he's very concerned about what other people think of him (he's constantly worrying about people thinking he and Sherlock are a couple, and he was embarrassed in episode 2 when he couldn't check out from the grocery store using self check-out). He has moments of explosive anger, such as in episode one when Mrs. Hudson mentions his leg and he suddenly yells, "Damn this leg! Sorry, sorry." Again, in season 3, when he meets Sherlock, he tries to control his anger, but eventually the anger gets the better of him. In episode 1, Sherlock describes him as someone of "high moral character." Also, when he goes through periods of unhealthiness, he gets very depressed, very much like disintegrating to four. Then, when he spends time with Sherlock, he's able to loosen up and laugh a little bit: "Sh! Don't giggle, we're at a crime scene!" One, that shows he's concerned about what people think, and two, he's laughing while he says it so he's still loosened up a bit. Just because he's loyal to Sherlock doesn't mean he's a six. 

As for Sherlock, I agree with him being a 5w6. Yes, yes, indeed. I LOVE seeing the disintegration to 7, as well. That is done amazingly well. 

Moriarty... I say 7. He does things, just because he's bored. He puts on acts, he messes around with people, and he has no goal in sight. 7 for sure. The question is whether it's wing 6 or 8. I could see it either way.


----------



## FATHER (Oct 8, 2014)

Sherlock - 5w6 sx/sp
John - 6w5 sx/sp
Mycroft - 1w9 sx/so
Lestrade - 6w7 so/sp
Anderson - 1w2 sp/so
Sally - 8w9 so/sx
Moriarty - 4w3 sp/sx
Mary - 3w4 so/sp
Mrs. Hudson - 2w3 sx/sp
Molly - 2w1 so/sp


----------



## Linda96 (Dec 3, 2012)

FATHER said:


> Sherlock - 5w6 sx/sp
> John - 6w5 sx/sp
> Mycroft - 1w9 sx/so
> Lestrade - 6w7 so/sp
> ...


Okay, so I just gave quite a detailed analysis as to why John is a 1w9 and why Moriarty is a 7. You stated simply that John was a 6w5 and Moriarty was a 4w3 without giving any explanation as to why you think that. If you're going to type people, you NEED to give examples to back up your claim otherwise it doesn't mean anything. I could say Sherlock was a 2w3 so/sx but is that backed up at all? Nope. 

Now, everyone on this thread seems to think John is a 6. Again, I say NO WAY. I could give example after example of his oneish tendencies starting with episode one and going through each of the episodes. Some that stand out: Episode 3, when Mycroft keeps on texting Sherlock about Westie who got his head smashed in by the train. Sherlock keeps on ignoring it, and John continually points out the texts and tries to get Sherlock to think about it. Sherlock then sends John on the job and John tries to do his best because it's his duty. IF he were a six, Sherlock would certainly have to be his area of security and he wouldn't be trying to get Sherlock to attend to his obligations, but rather would have more of the mindset that "If it's not important to Sherlock, then I suppose it isn't a big deal." The Reichenbach Fall: John's cry by Sherlock's tombstone is poster-child one. Trying to hold back their emotions but letting go of them for a moment. After a few seconds, John regains the self control of the one and reels it all back in. 

Why is John not a six? Because he wouldn't be able to friends with Sherlock if he were. With sixes being so sensitive to criticism etc, they wouldn't last a day with Sherlock. How would a six react to being told, "You're an idiot. Oh, don't be like that, practically everyone is." They would be upset and insulted. Almost any type would, but a six would be one of the types to be more reactive. How does John react? With rolled eyes but then he moves on. He doesn't even take it personally. Not too sixy, eh? Anyway, John isn't even emotional. His biggest emotion he ever shows is anger, usually suppressed, which is characteristic of a one. John also shows restraint in any display of emotion, also characteristic of a one. Characteristic of a six? Not so much.

Moriarty, a 4? Please, do explain, because unless you do I cannot see it _all_. Now, Moriarty a 7? That's more like it. Just look at how impulsive he is. Episode 3, Sherlock asks Moriarty "Why are you doing this?" and Moriarty replies "I like to see you dance." Later, he shows up randomly as Molly's gay boyfriend. Then, at the end, he decides to let Sherlock and John go, but then a few moments later comes running back saying "I'm so changeable! But to be fair, it is my ONLY weakness." All of these REEK of a seven. He's doing extremely elaborate cases for Sherlock simply because he's bored and he thinks it's fun to watch Sherlock solve them. There is no deeper reasoning behind his action. Acting as Molly's gay boyfriend? Random, probably impulsive, action signature of a distracted 7. Then, changing his mind all of a sudden and even calling himself changeable? 7's tend to be pretty flaky, and when they get unhealthy they can have trouble keeping their promises, instead going on their impulses. That's exactly what Moriarty is doing right here. He goes back on his word, which he gave literally like 30 seconds ago, because he decided that he just felt like doing them in right then and there. 

There's also the fact that he takes nothing personally, I really doubt he has serious emotions (in fact, I doubt he's even capable of emotion), and the fact that everything he says and does is just so... wild, and _random_. He is no 4. When 4's get unhealthy they get depressed and have low self-esteem. Moriarty doesn't have low self-esteem, he doesn't think about himself! All he thinks about is how he can distract himself - another characterstic typical of a 7. Listen to this quote from season 2: "All my life, I've searched for distraction. You were the best distraction. And now I don't even have _you_, because I've beaten you." All my life, I've searched for distraction? Sounds like a 7 to me. 7's get bored, dissatisfied with their inner selves or reality, so they try to find distractions to maintain their high of stimulation. Well, since Moriarty is a proper genius, it makes sense he wouldn't get much stimulation in that way so when he found Sherlock, that gave him the stimulation and excitement a 7 needs. Then there's also the quote: "Staying alive. It's so boring, isn't it? It's just... STAYING." TOTALLY a 7 thing to say. Boring? Lack of excitement in life. 

Then there's the completely impulsive way in which he took his life at the end of the episode (or did he?!). Everything about Moriarty SCREAMS seven. I mean, dancing as he breaks into the case holding a throne, crown, scepter, etc, and then proceeding to put it ON, sit in the throne, and not even try to get away? He's clearly just living a life trying to find distraction and he doesn't care one bit about what anyone thinks about him. He just does things to DO them. That's the best way to describe Moriarty, and that is exactly what an unhealthy 7 does. 

As for Lestrade, I've got him pegged as a 9w1. He's so chill, and he's not proud at all. He doesn't mind asking Sherlock for help, he doesn't mind admitting Sherlock's better, and he's really chill and all around awesome. He doesn't really get mad at Sherlock, and when something bothers him, he just kinda falls silent and seems upset, but he doesn't complain to anyone (season 2 episode 1, when he finds out his wife is still sleeping with the PE teacher). I haven't worked out as in depth of an analysis for him, but I don't see him a 6 either. It's my observation that people always type characters as 6's even though they probably aren't half the time. I wonder why that is?

And sorry if I was a little short with you up there, but I just get so frustrated when people give their diagnosis of a character type but give absolutely no explanation as to why they think that. This is why I think what I think


----------



## FATHER (Oct 8, 2014)

Linda96 said:


> Okay, so I just gave quite a detailed analysis as to why John is a 1w9 and why Moriarty is a 7. You stated simply that John was a 6w5 and Moriarty was a 4w3 without giving any explanation as to why you think that. If you're going to type people, you NEED to give examples to back up your claim otherwise it doesn't mean anything. I could say Sherlock was a 2w3 so/sx but is that backed up at all? Nope.
> 
> Now, everyone on this thread seems to think John is a 6. Again, I say NO WAY. I could give example after example of his oneish tendencies starting with episode one and going through each of the episodes. Some that stand out: Episode 3, when Mycroft keeps on texting Sherlock about Westie who got his head smashed in by the train. Sherlock keeps on ignoring it, and John continually points out the texts and tries to get Sherlock to think about it. Sherlock then sends John on the job and John tries to do his best because it's his duty. IF he were a six, Sherlock would certainly have to be his area of security and he wouldn't be trying to get Sherlock to attend to his obligations, but rather would have more of the mindset that "If it's not important to Sherlock, then I suppose it isn't a big deal." The Reichenbach Fall: John's cry by Sherlock's tombstone is poster-child one. Trying to hold back their emotions but letting go of them for a moment. After a few seconds, John regains the self control of the one and reels it all back in.
> 
> ...


You're right, I should've provided an explanation. I'm going to keep it short and simple. 
Lestrade - 6w7 so/sp 
Lestrade is too grounded to be a 9w1. When Lestrade is angry, he lets his anger be shown. In The Sign of Three when he gets frustrated and kicks a tire? A nine typically wouldn't allow themselves to do that. The stereotype that sixes have to be emotional and not "chill" is just that. A stereotype. I will admit that some sixes are emotional and tightly wound, but even though sixes are tightly wound on the inside most sixes appear calm on the outside.
Moriarty - 4w3 sp/sx 
Okay, Moriarty. So for Moriarty, let's look at why he does the things he does. He doesn't do it because he wants to have "fun" like a seven would. He does it because he's avoiding the ordinary. Moriarty is constantly calling average people "ordinary" in a negative way, like there is something wrong with being ordinary. He even uses it as an insult to Sherlock in The Reichenbach Fall, "Well. Here we are at last. You and me, Sherlock. And our problem. The Final Problem. "Staying Alive". So boring, isn't it? It's just... staying. All my life I've been searching for distractions. And you were the best distraction and now I don't even have you. Because I've beaten you. And you know what? In the end it easy. It was easy. Now I've got to go back to playing with the ordinary people. And it turns out you're ordinary. Just like all of them. Oh well." If you read about sp fours, you'll see that sp fours do things to not be ordinary. I feel that this describes Moriarty perfectly.

_Self-Preservation Fours are termed Dauntless by the Enneagram tradition. The compulsion is to spice things up in order to make sure that I am special. To avoid the ordinary, Self-Preservation Fours take reckless chances, are drawn to the bizarre, even death, and see their lives as catastrophes. An Enneagram coach might reframe a chronicle of emotional turmoil as bragging: "I have more turmoil than anyone." Why?

SEARCH FOR EMOTIONAL INTENSITY
What's going on here? Well, if one's worst fear is ordinariness, then you want your life to look like the evening news. Where's the drama, the emotional intensity, the juice? Self-Preservation types of all numbers have a stronger physical preoccupation than the others, so their risks, their exploits, their flamboyancies tend to be more physical.

Most types have an idealized self-image. The one that plagues the Self-Preservation Four is immortality. No matter what chances I take, I won't get hurt. I'm invulnerable. But if I do die, then you will miss me terribly, probably erect a monument and I will live on in the hearts and minds of millions. Shakespeare, a Four, told the lady of his affections that his poetry would confer immortality on her. But Self-Preservation Fours confer it on themselves. There must be a way around death.

Depression is one way of anticipating death. If I rehearse death through feeling dead, then I will be able to handle it when it really happens. If I can go to the depths and deaths of depression and recover, I'll get the hang of it so when I die... And during the process, at least I'm involved in something important, something of a life-and-death issue. And if I'm involved in this important struggle, I certainly am not just numbly going through life. After all, Thoreau was right, "Most men lead lives of quiet desperation."_

Rehearsing his death? Wanting his life to seem like the nightly news? Taking reckless, impulsive chances? This is Moriarty. As for his three wing, he has a perfectly crafted image and is more dramatic than a 4w5 would be.

John - 6w5 sx/sp
John cannot be a 1w9. If he was a 1w9 he would be seeking perfection, much more controlled with his anger, and less anxious. John's has bad anxiety. He is shown having panic attacks on the show multiple times. For instance, when Sherlock is shot you can see his hands shaking, or when he is in the pool with Moriarty he falls against the wall in relief, breathing hard and shaking. These are signs of a panic attack. If John was a one he would be much more controlled with his anger (like Mycroft). He wouldn't be able to yell at Sherlock as freely. Most importantly, his relationship with Sherlock. John doesn't handle Sherlock's criticism very well, but a one would handle it much worse. Most ones HATE criticism. They take it as personal attacks against themselves. I think this describes their relationship well. Although this is for a romantic relationship, I believe that it still applies.

_Enneagram Type Five (the Investigator)
with
Enneagram Type Six (the Loyalist)

What Each Type Brings to the Relationship
Both Enneagram Fives and Sixes are mental types, although there are significant differences. Both have respect for the intellectual acumen of the other and the expertise and technical mastery the other possesses. They may well begin a relationship as colleagues or by sharing the same professional area of interest which forms the basis for a friendship and eventually something more intimate. Both types respect detail, factual objectivity and accuracy, craftsmanship, and the ability to analyze situations without inserting personal opinions or biases. As a pair, Fives and Sixes can be highly effective in dealing with crises because both are attuned to danger and to bringing their expertise to solve problems.

Fives also offer emotional calm, detached objectivity, observational skills, an unusual and penetrating curiosity, and an unwillingness to settle for easy answers. Sixes bring strongly held values and ideas that make them less objective than Fives although they are more passionate. Their very emotional reactivity—including anxiety and fear-gives Sixes a more sympathetic, human quality. Sixes are more openly unsure of themselves and often look to authorities of some kind (including the Fives they trust) to give them guidance and advice. Fives tend to be surer of their ability to think for themselves and to entertain new ideas. Fives also tend to be more skeptical and rejecting of authority. Fives are accepting of Sixes' changing needs for independence with connection; they are also patient with the Six's vacillations. The devotion of Sixes and understated caring can break through the Five's tendency to isolate. Thus, Fives and Sixes, as a pair, tend to have a symbiotic intellectual relationship of doubt and decision, questions and answers, problems solved and problems discovered that can be endlessly stimulating. In any event, for a relationship between these two opposite head types to work, there must be a tested and unshakable trust between them: they may often come to different conclusions, but they at least know that their hearts and minds are in the right place._

As a 6w5 myself, I know how emotionally reserved a 6w5 can be. And John is the most counterphobic a six can be because of his sx variant. 

Don't worry about being short with me. I also like it when people explain their diagnosis of a character's type, so I know where you're coming from!


----------



## Linda96 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, thanks for not getting mad! I was worried when I saw this and was getting ready to apologize and try to make amends (I'm such a 9... hah) but thanks for not getting upset! After reading your explanation of John, I can see how people would see him as a 6. In fact, I'm going to have to reanalyze him on my own time to decide what I think he is, but you brought up some good points. As for Lestrade and Moriarty, though, I'm sticking to my guns. More with Moriarty than Lestrade, but still.



> Lestrade - 6w7 so/sp
> Lestrade is too grounded to be a 9w1. When Lestrade is angry, he lets his anger be shown. In The Sign of Three when he gets frustrated and kicks a tire? A nine typically wouldn't allow themselves to do that. The stereotype that sixes have to be emotional and not "chill" is just that. A stereotype. I will admit that some sixes are emotional and tightly wound, but even though sixes are tightly wound on the inside most sixes appear calm on the outside.


The Sign of Three kicking the car is actually quite characteristic of a 9w1. The 1 wing adds a quality of constant edge to the original 9 type (the 9 says "I don't feel like worrying about this or working on this, I'm gonna let it slide" while the 1 says "everything must be PERFECT!) and therefore, sometimes 9w1's will experience episodes of explosive anger. I definitely know I have. Usually, I try to swallow my anger and don't let it manifest, but, for example, if an assignment isn't printing and I need it, I get angry and the tension just keeps building up and up and eventually I'll explode and I'll hit the printer a few times. Same thing with computers. If they aren't loading, I slam my fist against the desk in anger. I actually once kicked a hole in my wall. So, I think that isn't any proof that Lestrade isn't a 9. I just think his very easygoing and humble attitude is quite characteristic of a 9.



> Okay, Moriarty. So for Moriarty, let's look at why he does the things he does. He doesn't do it because he wants to have "fun" like a seven would. He does it because he's avoiding the ordinary. Moriarty is constantly calling average people "ordinary" in a negative way, like there is something wrong with being ordinary. He even uses it as an insult to Sherlock in The Reichenbach Fall, "Well. Here we are at last. You and me, Sherlock. And our problem. The Final Problem. "Staying Alive". So boring, isn't it? It's just... staying. All my life I've been searching for distractions. And you were the best distraction and now I don't even have you. Because I've beaten you. And you know what? In the end it easy. It was easy. Now I've got to go back to playing with the ordinary people. And it turns out you're ordinary. Just like all of them. Oh well." If you read about sp fours, you'll see that sp fours do things to not be ordinary. I feel that this describes Moriarty perfectly.
> 
> _Self-Preservation Fours are termed Dauntless by the Enneagram tradition. The compulsion is to spice things up in order to make sure that I am special. To avoid the ordinary, Self-Preservation Fours take reckless chances, are drawn to the bizarre, even death, and see their lives as catastrophes. An Enneagram coach might reframe a chronicle of emotional turmoil as bragging: "I have more turmoil than anyone." Why?
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm pretty sure Moriarty does things because he's bored and wants to have fun. The problem is, he's a genius living in a world of 'ordinary' people and so nobody can give him the fun that he wants. Everyone except Sherlock. The biggest problem with using him wanting to be different as an argument for 4 is that, first of all, everyone wants to be unique. I want to be unique. I'm a composer and in this city apparently everyone and their mother songwrites, and I got annoyed because that distinction for myself was no longer unique. It was commonplace. Second of all, if he wants to be unique so badly, then _why is he so upset by the fact that everyone else is ordinary? _4's in that quote you gave despise ordinariness in _themselves_. Not necessarily in others. The only time we see Moriarty complaining about ordinariness is when he's complaining about that in others. If he were a 4, shouldn't the fact that others are ordinary and he isn't make him happy? Shouldn't he be happy that he's so unique that no one in the world is like him? And why would he be so happy when he realizes that Sherlock isn't ordinary after all? You'd think that if he were a 4 going after uniqueness, he'd be angry when Sherlock ended up going against the grain and acting like Moriarty would. You'd think he'd get offended or upset when Sherlock said "You want to shake hands in hell? I won't disappoint." If he wanted to be unique, he wouldn't LIKE Sherlock because Sherlock is so much like him. However, it's quite the OPPOSITE. He loves Sherlock (in his weird Moriarty way) precisely because Sherlock is the only person he knows who is like him. That is exactly what makes him happy. Why does it make him happy? Because it gives him a quality distraction. A distraction worthy of entertaining even bored Moriarty. 

The other reason why he isn't a 4: 4's under express emotion. In other words, they're extremely emotional on the inside but don't display it outwardly except through some kind of usually artistic outlet. Does Moriarty's character ever even hint at being supremely emotional? No. Do we ever see any kind of 'emotional outlet' for him? No. Do we see him depressed? No. He seems almost completely disconnected from his emotions, very much like Sherlock. He ignores his emotions, as 7's do, by distracting himself in the world. As I stated above, Moriarty himself states what he does: he searches for distractions. That's EXACTLY what an unhealthy 7 does.

In addition, I think we can agree that by Moriarty's sanity, he isn't the most healthy of whatever type he is. When fours are unhealthy, they are self-pitying, evious of others, impractical, unproductive, and pretentious, yet wait for a rescuer. They are self-inhibiting, angry at themselves, depressed, ashamed of themselves, and basically unable to function. They withdraw to protect their self-image and to buy time to sort out their feelings. Does that sound like Moriarty in the slightest? I don't think so. He's crazy, but he's productive. He gets what he wants done. Does he wait for a romantic, fantasy rescue? No way. Is he ashamed of himself? Not in the slightest. He thinks he's pretty dang amazing, actually. If I flip over to type 7, this is what it says: Become offensive and abusive while going after what they want (attaching people to bombs? Ruining Sherlock's image and forcing him to kill himself?). Impulsive and infantile: not knowing when to stop (impulsive I've already explained, childlike? Yes, and he definitely never knows when to stop). Insensitive, unsatisfied, self-centered, greedy. Sounds much more like Moriarty than the unfunctioning 4 who's waiting for someone to come rescue them. 

If Moriarty were a 4w3, he'd want to destroy Sherlock because he was a threat to his own uniqueness. However, Moriarty's reasoning for wanting to destroy Sherlock is because it's a game to see if he can outwit Sherlock. Episode 3 is called "The Great Game." Games imply fun. Therefore, it's safe to say that Moriarty's obsession with Sherlock is because he finds it fun. It's a distraction. It's SO typical of 7's to look forward to something, and when it happens they don't actually enjoy it and are upset because their fun stimulation is over. This is perfect with Sherlock. He was the distraction, and Moriarty found fun and stimulation by figuring out how to beat him. However, when it finally came time to 'beat' Sherlock and everything went perfectly according to plan, Moriarty was disappointed because his fun game was going to end. He's is completely a 7. Not a 4. The death stunt? I call impulsiveness. If it turns out he survived, then he was trying to drive Sherlock to kill himself and probably wanted to see what the outcome would be. It was just another card he had to play. I don't think it had anything to do with wanting to be remembered, primarily because who is going to remember Moriarty? He doesn't want people's love remembrance. He just wants to live life and be entertained, and that's why he's so unhealthy: because he never receives the excitement necessary of a 7 because everyone is so ordinary and is unable to give it to him.


----------



## FATHER (Oct 8, 2014)

No problem! I do see what you're saying about Moriarty, but I'm still pretty sure Lestrade isn't a 9w1. If he is a nine, he would be a 9w8. He has a suspicious personality and he doesn't seem disengaged enough. Not that healthy nines can't stay engaged, but I doubt that Lestrade is healthy based on what we know about his personal life. I'll have to look into it more. 
As for Moriarty, you're right that he doesn't resemble an unhealthy four, but I don't think he resembles an unhealthy seven either. He doesn't have an addictive personality, and I think an unhealthy seven wouldn't be able to focus on the planning that went into such an elaborate scheme from The Great Game. 
I hate admitting this (and I mean HATE) but I think Moriarty is just not typeable. He's probably some weird mix between a seven and a four.


----------



## Linda96 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm more or less indifferent about Lestrade, but just the aura he gives off seems like a 9 to me. Mind you, that typing is very much unstudied, but alas, it is what it is. And I am pretty good at finding fellow 9's  I've had plenty of experiences where I've typed people and it turns out they've taken the test before anyway and I've been right like... all the time. Heh. It IS easier to type real people than characters, though...

As for Moriarty, I really just think he's a 7. Haha. A good friend of mine from when I was in high school kinda reminds me of Moriarty if he weren't insane and evil (haha). He's an average 7w8, and he is involved in a whole bunch of crap and actually does a good job in most of it. He was a national DECA officer, opened his own hemp products business (which is actually successful), started his own band where he plays electric violin, wrote music for some random video for some college guy, was senior class president, was on tons of government councils and even met with governors and senators on a regular basis, was the student PR rep for the district, and did a whole bunch of other random crap. And want to know his reasoning for doing all the stuff he did? It was because 1) he thought it was funny to be able to tell people "Yeah, I'm randomly the captain of this huge state organization." and 2) he hated not having anything to do. Seriously. That was the core of why he would do things. If he went insane, I could totally see him as Moriarty. 

Other random stuff he did was he had a One Direction folder because he liked seeing people's reactions to it, he once brought a giant 5 foot by 6 foot note card where he wrote all of his notes for math because the teacher said you could bring a 5x6 notecard but didn't specify the units...

Anyway, the point is, that's what 7's do lots of times, and that's how I see Moriarty. He does random crap just for no reason at all other than he thinks it'd be funny/interesting, he acts impulsively, he's bored and tries to remedy that, etc. Also, 7's can be extremely productive, but that doesn't mean that they're healthy. If you're an unhealthy 7 and you're not the brightest of bulbs, then you probably wouldn't be able to get anything done. But throw an insane genius into the mix and he's going to be accomplishing all sorts of crap. He gets his kicks from having elaborate schemes. He also has tons of options, being a consulting criminal. He can do whatever interests him. You could almost describe it as addictive, I guess. Actually yes, I totally think Moriarty has an addictive personality. He's addicted to elaborate schemes/crime because that's what makes him feel alive. Episode 1 and the cabby? Episode two and the Chinese people? Episode 3 and the Great Game? Then Sherlock is the strongest 'drug' if you will; he gives Moriarty the most stimulation and excitement that he's ever gotten because Sherlock matches his level of intelligence. That's why Moriarty becomes so obsessed with him and wants to have such an elaborate scheme to bring him down. Average to unhealthy 7's often times do make huge plans which they either fall through carrying out or they carry out but they don't actually get enjoyment from them because they're never truly living in the moment or internalizing their experiences. That's part of what makes a 7 unhealthy. I totally see that in Moriarty. But IDK, maybe it's just me. 

Sorry I keep writing such long stuff... I can get so carried away.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd guess 5w6 ISTP for Sherlock.
John- 6w5 ISFJ
Mycroft- 1w9 INTJ
Haven't really thought about the others yet.


----------



## FATHER (Oct 8, 2014)

Linda96 said:


> I'm more or less indifferent about Lestrade, but just the aura he gives off seems like a 9 to me. Mind you, that typing is very much unstudied, but alas, it is what it is. And I am pretty good at finding fellow 9's  I've had plenty of experiences where I've typed people and it turns out they've taken the test before anyway and I've been right like... all the time. Heh. It IS easier to type real people than characters, though...
> 
> As for Moriarty, I really just think he's a 7. Haha. A good friend of mine from when I was in high school kinda reminds me of Moriarty if he weren't insane and evil (haha). He's an average 7w8, and he is involved in a whole bunch of crap and actually does a good job in most of it. He was a national DECA officer, opened his own hemp products business (which is actually successful), started his own band where he plays electric violin, wrote music for some random video for some college guy, was senior class president, was on tons of government councils and even met with governors and senators on a regular basis, was the student PR rep for the district, and did a whole bunch of other random crap. And want to know his reasoning for doing all the stuff he did? It was because 1) he thought it was funny to be able to tell people "Yeah, I'm randomly the captain of this huge state organization." and 2) he hated not having anything to do. Seriously. That was the core of why he would do things. If he went insane, I could totally see him as Moriarty.
> 
> ...


Your friend sounds funny! 

I'm sure that Lestrade is a six. I think this describes him really well. 

_The traits of the Six and the traits of the Seven reinforce each other. This subtype is more clearly extroverted, more interested in having a good time, more sociable, and, for better or worse, is less intensely focused on either the environment or itself than Sixes with a Five-wing. In this subtype, there is also a dynamic tension between the main type and wing. The Six focuses on commitment, responsibility, and sacrifice of personal pursuits for the sake of security, while the Seven focuses on experience, satisfaction of personal need, and keeping options open. (People of this subtype can sometimes seem like Twos.) They can be affable, supportive, and strongly identified with others. Sixes with a Seven-wing are more eager to be liked and accepted by others than the Six with a Five-wing and are also more hesitant to speak out. The Seven-wing adds sociability, playfulness, and enthusiasm, but the Six component can be uneasy with this, so Sixes with a Seven-wing frequently monitor the reactions of others to see if they are behaving acceptably. Noteworthy examples of this subtype include Jay Leno, Tom Hanks, Johnny Carson, Sally Field, Candice Bergen, Gilda Radner, Princess Diana, Marilyn Monroe, Julia Roberts, Mikhail Baryshnikov, Reggie Jackson, Patrick Swayze, Tom Selleck, Ted Kennedy, Andy Rooney, Rush Limbaugh, “Fred Mertz,” “Archie Bunker,” And “the Cowardly Lion.”

Healthy persons of this subtype desire to feel not only accepted and secure with others, but also happy, particularly with regard to material well-being. They have broad areas of interest and often have one or more hobbies or pastimes. People in this subtype are friendly and sociable, taking neither themselves nor life that seriously, or at least not solemnly. Many Sixes with a Seven-wing are attracted to the performing arts (acting, popular music) or other professions that allow them to combine their energetic, interpersonal qualities with discipline and craft (advertising, marketing, managing, law). They tend to be self-deprecating, and if possible, turn their fears into occasions for reassurance, further bonding with others, or even humor. Healthy Sixes with a Seven-wing are usually extremely playful and funny, since a sense of humor is one of their most salient means of coping with life and its tensions. They are generally more extroverted than the other subtype.

Average Sixes with a Seven-wing are also hardworking and loyal, but begin to have problems with procrastination and initiating projects. They tend to depend more on others for reassurance and will usually seek advice from a number of sources before coming to an important decision. If they get conflicting advice, they tend to be more indecisive than the Sixes with Five-wings. They do not handle anxiety, tension, or pressure will and often humor is used to deflect others, an d their passive-aggressiveness to get them out of unpleasant situations. Increasingly, the subtype complains, frets, and turns the Seven's propensity for envisioning options into a tendency to conceive of everything that can go wrong in a situation. At the same time, the Seven-wing causes them to succor themselves with various distractions and compensations. Overeating, drinking, and substance abuse may enter the picture, along with nonproductive “hanging out” (the good ol' boy, the gal who hangs out at the local bar or club). Sixes with a Seven-wing may not take the strong political stands of Sixes with a Five-wing, but they tend to become highly opinionated and quite vocal about their likes and dislikes. Because they are afraid of confronting the real sources of discontent in their lives, however, their anxieties about personal failings or important relationships are often displaced onto helpless “third parties” – the “kicking the cat” syndrome.

Unhealthy persons of this subtype are more disposed to becoming dependent on others, and do not attempt to disguise the depth of their emotional needs. They may become struck in abusive working conditions while dependent upon other people, addictive substances, or both. Inferiority feelings combine with the desire to escape from themselves. Unhealthy Sixes with a Seven-wing have few means of dealing with anxiety, and as anxiety gets worse, they become increasingly emotionally erratic. People of this subtype are in a flight from anxiety, tending to become manic rather than paranoid. They act out their unconscious fears, flying into hysterical overreactions much more readily than the other subtype, making them highly unpredictable and reckless. They may alternate between desperately clinging to destructive relationships and lashing out at their supporters. This subtype is also subject to debilitating panic attacks, since anxiety, rather than aggression, has the upper hand. Suicide attempts, as a way of eliciting help, are likely_

Are you sure you're not a six? Obviously, I barely know you, but most nines that I know hate debates of any kind, even if they're friendly like this is.

Sorry! I'm off-topic. Anyway, I've done some research and although you're right about Moriarty not resembling unhealthy fours, he doesn't resemble unhealthy sevens either. Unhealthy sevens are impulsive, and Moriarty isn't. He acts like he is, but really everything he does is carefully planned. Another thing is that unhealthy sevens do everything in excess. They buy too many clothes or binge on beer. From what I've seen, Moriarty doesn't have this problem. Everything he does is precise and calculated. If it wasn't, Sherlock wouldn't have had to jump off a building and break poor Johnny's heart. :'c
I don't think schemes and crime is really an addiction for Moriarty either. I would just say that it's his obsession. I think he's too far into psychopathy to be typed.


----------



## Linda96 (Dec 3, 2012)

Eh, say what you will, but I think he's just a psycopathic 7w8. He's actually given me inspiration for a character of my own... I love using the Enneagram to type characters  Besides, you say he isn't impulsive but he said himself "I'm so changeable! But to be fair, that is my only weakness." Changeable = whimsical, which = impulsive. He does calculate a ton, but he also does impulsive stuff. I think part of the impulsiveness is in what he calculates. He impulsively decides, "I want to do this big huge thing" and then he plans out a huge scheme and then does it. Just because he planned it doesn't mean it's no longer impulsive. I bet playing gay for Molly was an impulsive thing he thought might be fun to just do because why not? As for Lestrade, he could honestly be either one. He's a pretty small character so I don't think he's really well-developed enough, or at least we don't see enough of him, to be able to definitively type him. Again, as I said above, he just strikes me as more of a 9. Maybe he's disintegrated.

And yes, I'm positive I'm not a 6, ha. 9's, at least a 9 like me with a sx/so instinctual variant, enjoy and even welcome debates like this. It gives the stimulation that the sx variant wants. What we don't like is when things start getting personal and people start getting unpleasant feelings. It's not the disagreement that's the problem, it's the way the disagreements can often lead to conflicts which then lead to feelings of anger and discord. Besides, my 1 wing makes me want to show my opinion. The problem occurs when people argue back with personal attacks. :'( Then I just leave. Or I stay and get really stressed out


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I am guessing type Sx5w6, with strong connection to 7. 

-He tries to minimize his contact with the exterior.. he is limited with his emotional responses and he never really have a girlfriend or relationships; 
-He cares the most for solving the puzzle and he craves for the adrenaline of mystery - so I guess sx instinct is his first; 
-He barely cares for fame or fortune - he works for free and like i said, what he really care is the puzzle the enigma;
-He hates boredom and tedium, so there it comes his connection to 7.


----------



## visiitor (Oct 29, 2014)

*ENTp*

ENTP 8w7. 

It's not a matter of characteristics he exhibits in general, but a stack. Which cognitive functions does he use and how are they stacked? He appears dominantly Extroverted Intuitive, secondly Introverted Thinking. His introverted thinking is guided by his off the charts extroverted intuition. 

5s fear not being competent. Part of why they(I) are constantly soaking in information. I have never seen him exhibit this fear. He hoards information from the outer world. 8s fear not being in control. He always needs to be in control, which is what drives him to have so much trivial knowledge. He has much more confidence than a 5. 7 wing, well because he loves doing things for the thrill of it.

M comes off as an unhealthy ESFP, Fi of some sort.


----------

